
Man plans to sue parents for giving birth to him without his consent - jeffwass
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-47154287
======
jammygit
"Mr Samuel, of course, understands that our consent can't be sought before we
are born, but insists that "it was not our decision to be born".

So as we didn't ask to be born, we should be paid for the rest of our lives to
live, he argues."

This is an interesting economic/social perspective actually. The later parts
of the article about eradicating humanity aren't that original though.

------
hprotagonist
Ecclesiastes 4:1-3:

 _Next I turned my attention to all the outrageous violence that takes place
on this planet—the tears of the victims, no one to comfort them; the iron grip
of oppressors, no one to rescue the victims from them. So I congratulated the
dead who are already dead instead of the living who are still alive. But
luckier than the dead or the living is the person who has never even been, who
has never seen the bad business that takes place on this earth._

We’ve been on this idea for a while.

------
towaway1138
Per David Benatar, there's an excellent case to be made that being born is one
of the ultimate wrongs. Like so many of them, though, there is really nothing
a court of law can do about the situation.

~~~
jobigoud
Hasn't there been cases were a person born with an inherited disability while
the parents were well aware of the risks has successfully sued the parents?

------
Odenwaelder
He does have a point. We exist, one or the other way, for the pleasure of our
parents. I find this sad.

~~~
beart
Our parents exist, one or the other way, for the pleasure of us.

~~~
happytoexplain
The words are the same, but cause and effect have been reversed.

------
reaperducer
_This, he says, would gradually phase out humanity from the Earth and that
would also be so much better for the planet._

Perhaps he should lead by example, instead of setting up a Facebook page.
Smells like he's more interested in attention than improving the planet.

~~~
seba_dos1
To be honest, making a meaningful difference towards which cause is probably
easier without leading by example there.

~~~
reaperducer
It's all virtue signaling. Like "raising awareness" of things everyone is
already aware of.

~~~
seba_dos1
With time I have less and less understanding of what's "everyone already aware
of", especially when going outside of usual social bubbles.

------
pseingatl
Too many lawyers with too little to do.

Clerks of court who accept vexatious filings and sham pleadings.

~~~
degobah
No one has accepted anything. "Man plans to sue his parents". _Plans_.

------
celticninja
Anti-natalism makes no sense. How is it better for the planet of there are no
humans to appreciate it?

At best the planet is ambivalent about humans.

~~~
seba_dos1
I'm hardly an anti-natalist, but such anthropocentric approaches never made
any non-egoistic sense to me.

------
conductr
> Man plans to sue parents for giving birth to him without his consent

I rarely actually LOL but this headline got me

~~~
jeffwass
Same here. And it was on BBC of all places, so had to post it here.

For some reason the submission was flagged, not sure why.

------
reaperducer
People are just broken.

------
ur-whale
How is this not immediately solved by suicide?

~~~
jobigoud
Related question: If a woman decides to keep a child born out of rape does she
forfeit the right to sue the rapist?

Sometimes you don't consent to things but you decide to make the best out of
the resulting situation. It doesn't make the non consensual thing right.

